# Posha 143 Days CAMERA ONLINE I am Worried about her



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

We got our Kidding Cam online. You can view it on our website or on the UStream.com site just search JKF Kidding

The camera is just on the goat pen right now but next weekend the two girls will be moved to the kidding barn and the camera will then be on them 24/7. But till then you could just watch the girls play and eat lol.

So Padme and Panda have just about 2.5-3 weeks left so I thought it was time to start a waiting thread. I am so excited to see these kids. I am HOPING so bad for Doelings to keep back to replace my CAE posative girls ray: :sigh: .

Posha i due one week after Padme and Panda.

Here are pictures of the girls from yesterday:
Panda has almost no udder at all and her belly is so small I think only one is in there. She has started to bag up a tiny bit. Also she is the one that has the discharge and has had it for almost 3 weeks now. I am soooo hoping she is still pregnant and did not loose it sometime.









Here is Padme, and I am impressed with her udder, she is not even full and is a FF and I think she is showing some real potential. I did feel kids moving and I am thinking since she is pretty large she may have twins. We will see. But let me know what you think about her udder so far?









And here is Posha her belly is HUGE and she does have the start of an udder but I am not just super impressed with it so far.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Padme and Panda up soon Due 4/24*

They are getting in nice udders......... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda up soon Due 4/24*

Thanks I am very excited to see these kids but very nervous because it's my first kiddings and I really want some doelings and I am so worried all I will get is bucks lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme and Panda up soon Due 4/24*

I try not to be to judgemental on FF udders as they are first coming in. I have been way off in how they eventually look after freshening.

So to me all three have promising udders.

As to girls -- one can pray and hope ray:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Pandy at 136 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

Got our Camera up and online. feel free to check it out on our website or on UStream.com

I need all the help I can get to catch these girls kidding. So call me if you see anyting going on I should know about 806-681-7223.

I AM SO EXCITED!!!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme and Pandy at 136 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

jealous you have a camera -- hoping all goes smoothly for you


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 139 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

So closer and closer everyday but feeling farther and farther away.

Lol thats how I feel, I can not stand it I can't wait for these little kiddos to get here. I have everything already set up for them.

I was doubting Panda was even bred as her belly is very tiny and still no udder what so ever. But yesterday I felt the kid move so that gave me the assurance I needed, she IS preggers. Yahoo.

But still no udder, is that common them not to get an udder this close to kidding? I thought she might have something at least even just a little puffy, but shes got zilch. :shrug:

I can't wait :GAAH: :hair: silly me I have not even started the kidding watch yet since they are not even within their safety zone lol.

What is safe zone, 143?


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 144 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

Nothing really major to report, Padme did have a white discharge this morning but not a lot. Udder is still BIG but her ligs are still there and firm.

Panda still no udder, I thought it might seem a little more puffy yesterday but I am not sure. Will try to get some new pictures this afternoon of the girls. I have a VERY hard time finding her ligs, her butt is very....."Toned" I guess is how you would describe it lol.

Posha has been acting very uncomfy for a while now, moaning lots and up and down, she is the one that has been nesting I discovered her udder has gotten much bigger and her backend is swollen looking. She is on day 137 today. 
I am wondering since she seems so much more miserable than the other two and also she is so much larger than them and a week behind them, if she might have triplets?

OMG it is killing me waiting.

Have you noticed do FF seem to come earlier or later than seasoned does?

I wish so bad someone could just tell me "Oh you will have kids in two days" lol. I have waited on mares to foal and while that waiting period is so much longer, I think the goats having a shorter waiting period makes it feel longer. I feel more anxious and impatient with the goats than I ever felt with my mares lol.

Impatiently waiting until next post. :? :sigh: :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 144 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

do you have any pictures of Panda's udder (or lack there of?)

as to the safe zone -- thats 140 days

I dont think I have a general rule for FF over other seasoned does. They generally like to kid around the same time each year so a doe will develop her own pattern. I have one doe who always kids on 149 (has for each of her 3 kiddings) but her daughter went on 144 so its not genetic


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 144 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

So far my FF's have been going around 151-153 days although thats not really a set time as they are all different. I have 3rd freshener on 153 days now and absolutely no signs she will go anytime soon, her udder hasn't even filled. On the reverse I have a FF on Day 146 that has a huge udder and just waiting for her ligs to go I feel your waiting game frustrations. Also have a 4th freshener on Day 149 that has a strutted udder today, but no softening of the ligs yet.

Hang in there I think you probably have a few more days at least to go.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 144 Days - CAMERA ONLINE - New Pics*

So I did get some new pictures today of the girls.

Padme:









Panda, she does look to have a tiny bit more of an udder, but it just fills puffy and not even a handfull yet. :? 









And Posha who does have a good size udder and only 137 days for her:









And just for fun the girls acting tired yet trying to play at the same time they just stood their like this pushing against each other, you could tell it was half hearted head butting lol.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 144 Days - CAMERA ONLINE - New Pics*

So Panda has started acting odd this afternoon. She is normally my playfull little lovable goat that eats me out of house and home. But I went to check on her a few minutes ago and she was acting very laid back, she was still sweet and came up to me but not her normal playful self, and also when I offered her some food shoe just smelled of it and would not take any, and that is odd as she usually eats everything she can find. Also after I checked her she turned to walk away from me and I saw a very long string of white slimy goo hanging from her vulva. I have trouble finding ligs on her but she stll feels firm and tight back there.

She has had a discharge for about 4 weeks now, but today was the first time I saw this, it was different and it was slimy and white white white. Before it has always been a tad yellow colored and thicker. What is this? Could this be her plug? If so how soon after they loose the plug do you usually expect kids?

Still no udder though.

I moved her to the kidding stall on the camera so I can keep an eye on her. the camera link is here:
http://www.justkiddingfarms.com/KidCam.htm


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme and Panda at 144 Days - CAMERA ONLINE*

I am so excited because I finally know what I am feeling are infact the LIGS lol. I have been feeling what feels like little springy bones but was not sure if this was the ligs, but tonight I checked and now what I have been feeling on Padme are now very soft and sunken in. The where firm and tight yesterday. I can steel feel them but the are much softer, and also the sides of her tail head seem sunken in a bit and they where not like that yesterday.

My delima now is do I put Padme or Panda on the camera? I tried them together but Padme is so mean to poor Panda, I took her out. I think I will check again before bed and if Padme seems even looser than I will move her in.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

What pretty girls you have. It is exciting, isn't it?? Good luck and I will do the doeling dance for you.....


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

Thanks, I am so very nervous and anxious, and about 50 other words to describe how I am feeling right at the moment. This will be my very first kidding and I don't even know if I am reading the signs correctly. I can still feel her ligs, but they are lower and softer, also her tail bone and hip bones are much more pronounced now than they where yesterday. She is being very touchy, she does not want me near her and keeps pacing in her stall. I fed her but she eats a little than leaves it alone.

I decided to put Padme back in the stall since Panda still has her ligs and they are tight and firm and she still lacks an udder.

OMG I am so nervous. :shrug: :help: :hair: :GAAH: :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

well if Padme's ligs are soft then I would put her on cam -- she looks closer then Panda. But they do like to fool you.

Panda will probably have a small udder for a FF - im sure i asked you this before so forgive me --- is there anyway she was bred later?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

GOOOOOOOOD luck I remember my first kidding I was not sure what to check for I thought my doe was in labor for about 2 weeks. Once she really goes in labor you will look at everything from the last few weeks and think you were silly. Plus you will know better what to look for with the next 2 even though you know they can't all be the same. The only problem thou is if you are like me your first doe next year you will think is in labor for 2 weeks again until you remember all the signs again. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

No there is no way she was bred later. We hand bred her and then did the preg test 30 days later and it was positive. She is CAE positive so could hat effect her udder?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

I guess it could - its a good thing you were already preparing to bottle feed


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Ligs Soft to*

I just came in from checking Padme and her ligs are almost gone, I can hardly feel them at all. Her whole backend is very relaxed and her hip bones and tail head are very pronounced, and her udder is even larger.

This morning her ligs where up firm and not soft at all stayed that way all day until around 4:00 then I noticed they seemed soft and squishy, then just now I can hardly even find them.

When they loose their ligs this fast do they usually kid soon?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

I would say you'll have kids soon

what does her tailhead look like?


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

I sooooo hope so. I can't wait to see the kids she has. I have everything ready, My kidding supplies are packed up and ready to go.

Her tail head is sticking up, I think it looks that way because the sides of the tail head are sunken though.

I have her up and watching her, I will go check again in an hour and see if the ligs are even harder to find.

She seems to be acting normal other than not wanting me near her thats odd she is usually very sweet and clingy to me. But now when I go into her stall she runs from me.

She is still eating however, is that normal? I saw a tiny bit of discharge earlier today but it was nothing major not like Pandas was today. Anyhow I think I will be up for awhile tonight watching.

pppllllease kid tonight Padme, don't make me think I am crazy lol.

:coffee2:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Oh grrr padme, There is one small little blind spot on the camera and she has found it and decided to stay there. There is no bedding there, I know she knows i am watching her. :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Panda may even be one of those does who fills the day she delivers, my guess though is that she likely has a single in there.
As far as FF going on their due date or soon after...my FF last year was Bailey and she went on 148, this year Penny was my FF and she went on 145, each doe will be different, and as far as ligs go, they are good indicators of getting closer to delivery but the does actions and posture need to coincide with soft ligs for delivery to happen, being new to this makes things even more frustrating and confusing.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Ok so I just checke don Padme "sleepy eyed". Its 4:30AM here :sigh:

I can't seem to find her ligs at all now, and this time she wanted me in there with her, she came right up to me and acted like she wanted me to stay, when I left, she is running around her stall now and I can hear her from the house screaming, not like her at all, she has never been a noisy girl.

So back to bed I go with hourly checks all in a row lol.

soon? :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

I dont see her on cam -- did you let her out?


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

No she just like to walk over to the corner (cameras blind spot) to see if she can see me out front and she calls to me sometimes I can hear her from the house. Also that corner is where he water is. If you watch she will come back on screen, she has not stayed off long.

Her ligs seem to be gone I can't find them her udder is larger and I have seen her arch her back a couple of times. She is eating though so who knows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

all sounds like early stages of labor to me

scroll down to where it says contractions:
http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Thanks Stacey for that link. I was very helpful. I have bookmarked it for later reference.

I got some pictures this morning of Padme.

She is VERY vocal when I leave her stall, usually she does not care and might quietly call out once. But today when I left she was screaming, and I could hear her from the house.

Here is her udder, it has gotten larger and firmer









Here she was with her back arched a little









Here is her backside looking sunken in and you can see her spine to her tail head, the bumps that are onthe spine.

























And her is another with her back arched up just a little:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Since she is so upset with me not bein gout there is is just running around her stall and screaming, should I just stay out with her or will she adjust and get quite again? It has been 30 min since I left her and she is still upset.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Well looks like she finally took a break from pacing and screaming at me. She now is resting in her stall "quietly" lol. Thank goodness, I was so worried the neighbors would call the police saying we are torturing a kid over here lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

she just looks restless -- some goats take their time. She should go today hopefully


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Thanks Stacey, I sure hope your right. I did go out and sit with her a few minutes ago and she seems to speed things up when I am out there, she starts pawing and she rubs on the walls and me a lot. But she is not as vocal when I am out there, she will bah a little but not scream like she does when I come in the house. I guess I will go back out now I can hear her out there.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Ligs almost gone*

Ok I now KNOW what a contraction is, I have seen her have about 4 in the past 15 min. She arches her back and her tail sticks up and her eyes almost glaze over. So how long does this usually go before they start pushing?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

could take all day or just a few hours

just remember "a watched goat never kids"


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

Well I am going to see how she does if i leave her be for a little bit. I hope she just continues on and I can watch from inside. She seems like she is ok so far.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

she is really pawing now


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

Pushing now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

good luck -- hope she kids well for you

thinking PINK


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

She's been pushing for a while, a check probably wouldn't hurt.  NM kid out. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

yay one baby out!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

awww I just missed it!! But saw the baby getting dried off....Congrats!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

baby number 2


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

oh rats!!!!! I missed it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

she bumped her -- I dotn know if she thinks there is a 3rd


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

anybody know what they were??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

we will have to wait for her to let us knwo -- she didnt do the finger thing so I dont know


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

Thanks


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Padme Is in Labor*

Hey, thanks everyone for all your help.

Padme did great. First one out was a buck and I know she pushed for just a bit, But I could see she was making progress and his feet and nose where already out. I did pull just a tiny bit and she screamed so I was worried I would hurt her, so thought I would just wait since it was making progress.

Girl came out super fast with no trouble pushing at all. two good pushes and she was in my hands. I will post pictures in just a little bit.

Boy has already eaten 4oz of Goat colostrum from CAE free goats. And girl does not really want the bottle so thats still a work in progress.

I gave padme some alfalfa and some warm molasses water, anything else I should do for her?

Padme did not seem to interested in the kids, and acts now as if nothing happend.

How long should I wait for her to pass the placenta?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

Congrats :leap:

She should pass the placenta within 12-24 hours. Usually sooner though. She may eat it

As to anythign else for her -- I would milk her out to at least relieve the pressure if you are going to just dry her off. If you plan on milking her just go right ahead and milk her out all the way.

Glad Padme isnt crying for her kids. I could tell she wasnt real interested in them. Makes it much easier then hearing them cry for days.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

I am so relieved, now we have a break for a little bit until Panda starts to show some progress.

Padme still seems not to worried about what just happened. She is glad its over for the most part and does not seem to be looking for the kids at all.

I will leave her in the stall for another day though so she can recover and I can watch her better.

I am uploading pictures of the kids now, so will post them in a few minutes.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

Shuck's missed it ={ Congrat's on the baby's!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

So here are the new kids:

Out first was the Buck, he is a little bigger than his sister but they are pretty close to the same size I don't know what color to call him but I call him a Buckskin and White Paint.

























Second out was the Doe, I am calling her a cream and white paint.

























Both have eaten and Padme has passed the after birth. So I am taking a nap while the little ones sleep too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

AWE how sweet 

Congrats on a successful first kidding :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

awwwww how precious!!!! Congrats on the two beautiful kids! I'm glad to hear mama is doing fine, and not fussing about her kids! Good luck with the sleep thing, hehe!!!!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

Well if you want to see the kids live they are now on the cam. I will leave them on the cam until Panda starts showing she is close then it will be moved to her in the stall.

I feel so much more confident now, I know what I am looking for and more of what to do.

Now I have to name them. Yea I love coming up names.

Also I milked Padme out and got 2 1/2 cups but lost a lot due to me learning how to milk, then after I got the hang of it, my husband came in and wanted to learn. It was so funny after he got it down he said "Wow this is like a really cool video game" lol.

Is 2 1/2 cups a lot of a FF Lamancha. I have no idea what the normal is for one.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

Adorable!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

Sweeeet!!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Buck and a Doe*

Congrats! I think her milk production will go up over time as long as you milk her twice a day. The lactation cycle starts small and goes up then goes down again. She'll make more than that soon.

Jan


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Padme & Panda 144 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing Ligs*

Well I have a delima now. I wound up having to use more of my frozen goat colostrum on my two kids that where born yesterday in order to get them to eat, they would not touch the powdered colostrum. So I now only have 4oz left of the frozen stuff and Panda started putting on her udder today and started loosing her ligs this afternoon, also she has gotten very cranky and does not want me near her. She is on day 146 now.

I don't know what to do to feed her kid(s). I only have enough for one Kid frozen colostrum for the first feeding. Should I use the powdered colostrum I have that I could not get Rango and Ava to eat? I did buy another colostrum called ManaPro but have not tried it yet.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Panda 146 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing her Ligs*

Sorry to hear that you need more colostrum for the up coming babies. wish I had some advice for you but never had this problem. Hopefully someone will offer some advice soon. Good luck.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Panda 146 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing her Ligs*

any colostrum is better than none. I would try the new one you got and see if the kids that are still to come do better with it. Or maybe the new kids will like the one that the others did not. :shrug: So sorry you are having these issues. I am sure it will all work out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Panda 146 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing her Ligs*

if all you can do is save 1/2 ounce of the real colostrum then mix that with some powder colostrum. Only a small amount is really needed of the colostrum.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 146 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing her Ligs*

Pandas ligs are even softer and her entire backend is mush. Her udder is larger now than it was 2 hours ago. I put her in the stall and the camera is on her. I am exhausted from the busy week so if anyone cares to check in on her it would be so very much appreciated. And if you see anything happening my phone is 806-681-7223

I am planning on checking on her ever few hours but I have to get some sleep. We just heard my aunt was in a horrible car accident and crushed her leg and knee and she was in critical condition. Have not heard much more since but my mother (my helper) is leaving in the morning with my grandmother to go down there its about 5 hours from us. I would also go but can't leave the kids now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Panda 146 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing her Ligs*

checked camera it says off air 

Im so sorry about yoru aunt.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 146 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Loosing her Ligs*

Yes sorry about that, Panda decided to make a snack of the camera cord. My husband fixed it a few minutes ago and she is back online. She is acting very off, not eating and not wanting me in there with her at all. She is not like Padme at all. Padme is my little drama queen lol.

Panda seems pretty content being alone. She has an udder but it is very small. I feel a little more rested today but still tired. The kiddos ate really well this morning and we let them outside in the play pen since it is a beautiful day, they seem to really like it out there. 
Ava (the little doe) has had a nice bowel movement and is VERY playful. She is quite full of herself lol.

Rango (the little buck) is doing just as well except has not passed anything since last night, but does not seem to be in discomfort or anything, he likes to paw everything that he walks by.

And we did get some good news about my Aunt, she is not in critical care, and did not crush her leg after all, just badly injured it but she should be going home today or tomorrow. So my mother and grandmother decided not to go down since it was not a bad as they thought and she should recover fine.

So I am not on the watch for Pandas kids. I am so nervous about this baby, if its a girl and I bottle raise her I am so scared I will have all the same troubles I had with the first two. :sigh: 
Pand is looking very serious about this. So should be today I think.

Posha is HUGE, I am thinking she may have triplets, because OMG she is so big and has the hardest time getting around. I am very worried about her, she is a little smaller than the other two, and I am afraid she will have difficulties and I don't know what to do if she does have trouble. But she is on day 140 today and her ligs do feel a little softer today but not a lot. I will keep a close eye on her as well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

So glad to hear your aunt will be okay! 
And I am also glad to hear that Ava and Rango are doing well! You have to get some pics of them outside playing!!!  Babies are sooooo cute and sooo funny! They are DETERMINED lil stinkers too! I know ours everytime they try to do something they will NOT stop until they get it just right LOL

Good luck with Panda and Posha I hope all goes well! Can't wait to see what they give you


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

I had to reposition the camera panda seems to know it's blind spots lol.

I chcked on her she has a white mucuse stringy discharge she is not pushing but acts very uncomfortable and paws a lot how long can she do this before I get concerned about her?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

As long as she isn't pushing and getting down to business...or under duress... she is OK... she sounds to be contracting... :hug:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

I don't know if I should check her. The bubble is out and she is taking a break from pushing should I do something


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Is she starting to push more? If she has stopped and you can see the bubble, I would help


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

how is it going...??


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Oh good now she is on the phone with someone. Hopefully one of you really experienced people here. I was getting a little worried. Come on babies. ray:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

1 baby out and moving around! :stars: Good job Kassie and Panda!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

fantastic.....what is the web site for the camera...are you watching...??? boy or girl??? SO EXCITING~~!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

:kidblue: . I just got off the phone with Kassie. She just took him inside only mom on cam.
http://www.justkiddingfarms.com/KidCam.htm
Hope the link works.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

AWWWW.. it looks like the buckling has WADDLES~!! YEAH... what nice babies... :stars:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you everyone.

And thanks to Logan for the phone call and checking up on me.

She was so tiny on her backside and her buck was so BIG. he is almost twice the size of the other two. He stands about 3" taller and is about 1lb heavier.

He took the first bottle great, not trouble he downed almost all 4 oz, left about 1/2 an ounce.

I was so not sure what to do, Padme had hers so quick and her pushing progressed pretty well.

Panda would push and scream and then stop for a little while and lick me forever then push a littler harder. I talked with another goat lady here in town that told me she would help if I needed it. She told me to try and grab the front legs and pull downwards when she pushed, that helped and he came out once I started doing that.

I decided to bottle raise him, because I found out they are shipping me some more colostrum Monday so I should have it middle of next week. I so hope Posha holds out till then.

Pictures coming soon.

Panda is doing well. I check her and gave her some molassas water and alfalfa, she does not seem to interested in the alfalfa but downed the water. And she does not seem to be looking for him so I hope that is good. She does  not have much of an udder at all really, I think I may just dry her off, since I only can handle milking one with all these kiddos to feed.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

and darn he does not have waddles .

But I am not complaining at all. :leap:  :clap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

CONGRATS!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Congrats


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

things seem to be going pretty good with the new guy. He is so big wow I can't believe it, He looks to be about a week older than the other two. Also he has already passed his muconium on his own, and he took the bottle super easy, I wound up having 5oz of colostrum so I gave him 3.5oz after he was about 30min old, then 2.5 hours later gave him the other 1.5 oz. He seems to be more alert and liveley than the twins where. He has already tried to run through the house once fallowing the twins.

And Rango has passed more normal looking stool finally after I gave him a little Karo and another enema. Poor guy seems like he was really stopped up.

Ava is doing fantastic she is the most active and always in to something.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Here are pictures of him









And if you missed the birth you can see the recorded one here:
http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/14203267

I am tired so am off for a quick nap before the next feeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Aww....


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Congratulations on another happy delivery! You are starting to get a houseful.  He's adorable!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

OMG how precious! I LOVE that picture! I'm so glad he is doing well! Do you have a name for him? Congrats!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Panda 147 Days CAMERA ONLINE Panda Ligs gone getting ser*

Well Posha is on the camera tonight. Her ligs are very very loose, I can feel them but hardly. She seems to act normal though. I hope more than anything she hangs in there until Tuesday as I will not have anymore colostrum until Tuesday. If she goes sooner I guess I have to leave them on her :sigh:

The other two had their kids the day after their ligs where this loose. Please keep your fingers crossed she holds out until Tuesday after lunch, thats when the mail runs.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: Posha 143 Days CAMERA ONLINE Posha Ligs almost gone.*

Ok Posha has been having contractions, arching her back and pawing some. Then she lays down for an hour or so, i have not seen her trying to push or anything but now she has a bloody discharge, not a ton but some, is this normal or could it be a sign of trouble?

Should I go in and check or just wait until she starts pushing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you feel there is trouble....never hesitate....as you are there with her and know your Doe better... you can always wash up and go in with 2 fingers to see if she is open...if she is not... wait under she is ready and pushes...bleeding a little can be normal..... She is having contractions now.... Happy Kidding... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I see 2 kids. How are they and you doing?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I missed the birth, but look at the adorable babies wagging their tails! Glad all went well.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh darn, i have missed all the births......I can see babies no though. Very cute......


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she did it, she had a doe and a buck. I am leaving them on her since I don't have any colostrum and I did not have good success with the powdered colostrum. I just can't handle going through all that stress again.

But they are here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

